

Is Enron Overpriced? (2001) - reg29
http://money.cnn.com/2006/01/13/news/companies/enronoriginal_fortune/index.htm

======
patdennis
I know that hindsight is 20/20, but I can say with a lot of confidence that
this would raise serious red flags for me if I were researching a similar
stock today.

"How exactly does Enron make its money?... "If you figure it out, let me
know," laughs credit analyst Todd Shipman at S&P. "Do you have a year?" asks
Ralph Pellecchia, Fitch's credit analyst, in response to the same question."

